# Help wit Audiobahn bass knob



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

i jus bought an audiobahn A8002T amp and picked up a bass control knob from my friend to hook up. the problem is, wenever the bass knob is plugged in, only one sub works?? then, wen i unplug, they both work fine. wat could be doin this?? and no need to hate, thanks :cheesy:


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

Are you running the amp bridged or in stereo.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

runnin one sub off each channel, not bridged


----------



## CarShowDisplays (Sep 15, 2005)

i'm not familiar with that particular model, but most knobs use a 4wire telephone cord to connect from the amp to the knob. try using another cord, or rob one from inside the house to try it out. 
DC


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

i noticed they look alike, is it really the same??


----------



## CarShowDisplays (Sep 15, 2005)

basically. just make sure and count the pins, some have 2 or 4 or even 6. if you amp is using a 4pin cord, make sure you don't use a 2pin or may not work right. if you need to buy one try radio shack or even Home depot or places like that
DC


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

cool, ill take a look at that. the bass knob is a 4 pin so i gots to see wat i got :biggrin:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

also, wen i jus hook up the cable to the amp its fine, but wen i plug in the contoller, thats wen it gets fucked up. jus wanted to let u all no


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

Try bridging the amp. Mabey the bass knob is for running the amp in a mono configuration just for subwoofers. I really don't know, I'm don't know these amps. Hope it helps.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

ill try that and see wat happens


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jun 28 2006, 11:32 PM~5686119
> *Try bridging the amp.  Mabey the bass knob is for running the amp in a mono configuration just for subwoofers.  I really don't know, I'm don't know these amps.  Hope it helps.
> *


did that, all i did was blow 3 fuses lol. still tryna figure out wats worng wit this piece


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CarShowDisplays_@Jun 27 2006, 08:44 PM~5679295
> *basically.  just make sure and count the pins, some have 2 or 4 or even 6.  if you amp is using a 4pin cord, make sure you don't use a 2pin  or may not work right.  if you need to buy one try radio shack or even Home depot or places like that
> DC
> *


i looked for another 4 pin, but none of them fit... any more ideas guys???


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

still havnt figured this thing out...


----------



## lanman31337 (May 12, 2006)

Try unplugging it and leaving it unplugged. More often than not bass boost = bass distort and clipping.


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Jun 27 2006, 05:10 PM~5678846
> * picked up a bass control knob from my friend to hook up. *


When you say you "Picked up" a bass knob, was it and Audiobaun bass knob because those Amps are real funny about what Bass knob you use.

Any 2-pair phone cord will work as long as it doesn't flip-flop pairs but you could be using either a Non-Audiobaun bass knob or the incorrect one.(Just because it's an Audiobaun knob doesn't mean it'll work)

Ebay has them (But I have them cheaper).


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lanman31337_@Jul 9 2006, 04:45 AM~5740433
> *Try unplugging it and leaving it unplugged.  More often than not bass boost = bass distort and clipping.
> *


Actually the reason I have spares, just sounded better without the knob.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

it is an audiobahn knob and it is the correct one for my amp. its made for the intake series amps and that wat i got. i guess im jus not gonna use it cuz i cant figure this piece of shit out


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

bass knob = woofer cooker


----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jul 10 2006, 12:43 AM~5742886
> *bass knob = woofer cooker
> *


 :uh: 
been using mine for over 2 years..no problems at all


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

mine sucks, anyone wanna buy it?? :machinegun:


----------



## Bzauto05 (Jan 11, 2006)

ive installed audiobahn amps and subs for over 3 years and never had that problem..sounds like the pins in the cable,amp or knob are touchin..


----------

